# Winterbilder aus Oberbayern



## Moderlieschenking (8. Feb. 2012)

Servus zusammen,
heute möchte ich euch ein paar Bilder zeigen, wie`s bei mir daheim ausschaut.
Die Fotos entstanden bei einem Spaziergang, dies ist eine Runde von ca. 10 km, und diese
gehe ich meist 1 x die Woche.
Die meisten Bilder entstanden an einer Anhöhe - von dieser hat man einen Rundumblick - angefangen von den Chiemgauer Alpen, über Ammertaler und Wettersteingebirge über Ausserfern und Allgäuer Alpen.
Übrigens auf dem letzten Bild ist im Hintergrund Deutschlands höchster Berg -
die Zugspitze zu erkennen.
LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

_Hallo,

in einer traumhaft schönen Gegend bist du daheim 

Da würde ich jetzt gerne Urlaub machen_


----------



## pyro (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Boah... ich hätte auch sooooo gern einen Ausblick auf die Berge bei mir hier vor der Haustür. Aber ich seh nur ein paar Hügel, Wald und ein Flusstal.


----------



## Springmaus (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo,


@pyro
na ja du hast wenigstens Hügel   Ich hab hier nur plattes Land


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo Markus,

traumhafte Gegend - wie viele Gästezimmer hast Du?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo zusammen,
@ Doris, ja das ist wirklich eine schöne Ecke wo ich wohnen darf, egal was für eine
Jahreszeit - das weis ich auch zu schätzen, und ich genieße es so oft wie es geht,
in der Natur zu sein. Wir sind auch eine interessante Urlaubsgegend, die vom Fremdenverkehr
aber nicht so arg überlaufen ist.
Bei uns ist der Vorteil dass wir zu vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten weniger wie 30 km haben.
(z. B . Wieskirche, Schloss Linderhof, Schloss Neuschwanstein, Oberammergau, Ettal,
Ammersee, Starnberger See ..... alles in ca. 30 Minuten zu erreichen)
@jürgen 
wenn ich plattes Land haben will - brauch ich nur in die andere Richtung zu gehen, aber an 
diesen Aussichtspunkt hab ich schon 3 - 4 km zu gehen. Von meinem Haus aus habe ich
nicht einen so tollen Rundblick wie auf den Fotos.
@ Christine
naja Gästezimmer hab ich eigentlich keines - aber ich will ja demnächst mal ein TT machen -
vllt. schon nächstes Jahr, dann haben ja mehrere Leute die Möglichkeit diese wirklich sehens
werte und in meinen Augen einmalige Landschaft, verbunden mit enorm vielen Sehenswürdig-
keiten, kennen zu lernen. 

LG Markus


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo Markus  sehr sehr schön bei Dir   TTTTTTOOLLLLL


----------



## Springmaus (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo,

@Blumenelse:    Zelt


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Servus Markus

Traumhaft


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Markus, für das TT meld ich mich schon mal an. 

Doris - Zelt? Ne, aus dem Alter bin ich raus :help


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Ich zelte, wann ist der Termin fürs TT 2013?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo zusammen,
also ob ich das TT in 2013 mache halte ich mir noch ein bischen offen, denn da hätte ich
gerne meine Baustellen im Garten schon noch größtenteils vorher abgeschlossen.
Also wir haben schon ein kleines Hotel gleich in der Nachbarschaft, aber hauptsächlich
viele Ferienwohnungen und Privatzimmer, aber auch Campingplatz wäre sogar im Ort 
vorhanden.
Hier noch ein paar links, was von mir aus in einem Katzensprung zu erreichen ist.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Neuschwanstein
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schloss_Linderhof
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kloster_Ettal
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wieskirche
dies ist nur ein Teil bzw. die berühmtesten Sehenswürdigkeiten aus kultureller Sicht.
Was ich besonders schätze sind die Naturschönheiten, von denen wir wirklich sehr viele
haben, vor allem die sind alle kostenlos zu nutzen und wirklich oft in kurzer Zeit zu erreichen.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

 Lieber Markus,

statt uns hier mit diesen traumhaften Bildern den Mund wässrig zu machen...

 geh, und mach Deine Teiche und anderen Baustellen fertig, damit wir kommen können!


----------



## Springmaus (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo,

@blumenelse OK Zelten muss ich auch nicht mehr haben 

 das seh ich auch so man man  ab in den Garten und mallochen soll

der Markus


----------



## Springmaus (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

@ Moderlieschenking  schon wieder  tolloki Bilder


----------



## pyro (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Markus wir könnten Dir ja bei der Baustelle helfen und am Abend schön grillen...  

Ich habe schon einen schönen Schlafplatz gefunden... Bild 3, die Höhle - oder irgendwo am Ufer dieses schönen Bächleins.

Ein Campingplatz ist zu fad und zu steril.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Servus zusammen,

@christine, ich würde ja schon gerne draussen arbeiten, aber leider zwecks Winter noch
nicht möglich.

letzten Sonntag machten wir einen Familienausflug in die Partnachklamm.

Die befindet sich in Garmisch - Partenkirchen.
Dies ist nicht nur im Sommer ein Erlebnis sondern auch im Winter - gerade wenn es so lange
kalt ist, gibt es besonders viel Eis.
Leider war es an diesem Tag auch sehr kalt ( - 12 °C)

Anbei ein paar Fotos.

LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Servus Markus

Fantastische Bilder ...

Der Winter hat auch sehr schöne Seiten ...


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> @christine, ich würde ja schon gerne draussen arbeiten, aber leider zwecks Winter noch
> nicht möglich.



 Alles Ausreden  haste keinen Preßlufthammer?

 tolle Bilder!


----------



## pyro (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Bei den Bildern denke ich nur an eines....


Eisklettern!!!



Markus, kostet das eigendlich Eintritt???


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Servus zusammen,

@ alle, schön, wenn euch die Bilder gefallen, ich finde auch der Winter hat seine schönen
und interessanten Seiten.

@ Jürgen



> kostet das eigendlich Eintritt???



    ja die verlangen 3 € für Erwachsene und für Kinder die Hälfte.
    Du machst Eisklettern? Für mich ist wäre das nichts, ich bin nicht 100 % schwindelfrei
    und merke jedes Jahr schon beim Bergsteigen - wenn`s kritisch wird, dass ich wackelige
   Knie bekomme. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Du in der Partnachklamm nicht
  Eisklettern darfst.

LG Markus


----------



## pyro (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> @ alle, schön, wenn euch die Bilder gefallen, ich finde auch der Winter hat seine schönen
> und interessanten Seiten.
> ...




Ich klettere ganz normal - für Eisklettern fehlt mir die teure Ausrüstung und vor allem die Erfahrung. Aber die Finger jucken wenn ich so einen vereisten Wasserfall sehe...

Dort in Königsleiten war ich schon mal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PLLJzjZKEk


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Winterbilder aus Oberbayern*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist wieder Winter,
momentan haben wir zwar auch Tauwetter und die 50 cm Schnee werden von Stunde
zu Stunde weniger.
Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner letzten Skitour am Mittwoch bei zapfigen - 14° C.
Das war auf dem Hörnle - ein Aussichtsberg ganz in meiner Nähe.
Für mich sind das immer einmalig schöne Erlebnisse und man möchte am liebsten viel mehr
Zeit bei dieser Aussicht verbringen.

LG Grüße Markus


----------

